# Chris86's clen log



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Just thought I would fire this up so I could even keep track how well it's working and hope it helps others looking to run clen too .

So today witch is day2 I'm 13st 1lb my goal is 12st and over the last 10 weeks with out any meds I've dropped 17lbs or so and my Diet/training will be the same as its been for those 10weeks.

Il be taking clen for 2 weeks on 2weeks off drinking loads of water and taurine to help with any cramps

So on Sunday I took 80mcg felt some mild shakes etc nothing to bad(girl friend even said I've got the shakes lol) so today i took 120mcg I'm shaking alot more but feeling good nothing I can't handle

Il try my best to my date this every day with any sides etc and my weight

Cheers for looking


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Good luck mate ordered mine test can't wait for it to arrive. You running anything on your 2 week off periods?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Nope just sticking to my diet man , I like a break after 2 weeks on , start to feel a bit buzzy by the end of it lol

I hate things like ecas and blaze they make me feel like poo but I feel good on clen just shakes and the odd cramp tho I've not had any yet this time round


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ok cool well will keep a eye on this to see how ya get on


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

You using AP clen?

Looking forward this read. Get before and after pics up!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I tryed to get ap clen but my source was all out so I'm using this clen man(in the pix lol) feed back from other users sames good tho and it feels stronger then the yongda clen I used

I might put some pixs up later man


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for putting the log up man, subbed.

Whats the maximum dosage you will be going up to?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Just going to keep upping it until the sides get unbearable lol il do 120 tomorrow again as I think the half life is 36 hours or so then 160 and see how it gos


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

just back from the gym , this clen is good stuff ive been shaking a lot all day and took a cramp in my foot when i was doing cable flys in the gym lol also feel abit warmer all the time , so far so good :thumb:


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Scales today say just under 13st so just over a 1lb down so far could be nothing to do with the clen but it's a good sign lol just took 120 mcg again il update again tomorrow


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Hey chris,

Just thought instead of hijacking Charlotte's thread i would come here, what else are you taking along side the clen? and are you serious about the sides on WB were worst then Clen?


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Subbed! Do you have to take clen at high doses to reep the benefits?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

just taurine man and drink lots of water , yeah no joke i feel grand on clen just my normal self really even the shakes are not to bad my hand writing is balls on it tho lol

if ur worryed about sides just start at 40mcg for the first few days then up it slowly il be taking 160mcg tomorrow looking forword to it lol

when i first took it i was very worryed about the sides etc from reading things on line but i really feel grand on it

i tryed eca stack about a year ago that stuff is dirty made me feel like i was wiped out on speed and for me did nothing for fat loss


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> just taurine man and drink lots of water , yeah no joke i feel grand on clen just my normal self really even the shakes are not to bad my hand writing is balls on it tho lol
> 
> if ur worryed about sides just start at 40mcg for the first few days then up it slowly il be taking 160mcg tomorrow looking forword to it lol
> 
> ...


Cheers for the speedy reply dude. Much appreciated. I'm really tempted to get some, only thing i have do you guys think i need to cycle off stims for a month before jumping on clen? What u recon chris? - Again sorry for hijacking lol...


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

its a different sort of stim man i would think u would be fine tho i would not take other stims when on it


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

I got loadss of clen siting in my cupboard only reason i want to do clen is the fact i cant get my hands on chesteze lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Ukmeathead said:


> I got loadss of clen siting in my cupboard only reason i want to do clen is the fact i cant get my hands on chesteze lol


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dodo-Chesteze-Tablets-9-Do-Do/dp/B001PML600


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Fat said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dodo-Chesteze-Tablets-9-Do-Do/dp/B001PML600


£7 for 9 tabs forget that lol


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Ukmeathead said:


> I got loadss of clen siting in my cupboard only reason i want to do clen is the fact i cant get my hands on chesteze lol


So why can't you but it for £1.98 in any chemist or boots?


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

JusNoGood said:


> So why can't you but it for £1.98 in any chemist or boots?


None of my local ones have any or that many people doing eca stack that there all sold out lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Eph is crap for fat loss IMO and makes u feel wiped out lol


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> Eph is crap for fat loss IMO and makes u feel wiped out lol


Its highly recommended by everyone as a good fat burner.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ukmeathead said:


> Its highly recommended by everyone as a good fat burner.


Mabby I just don't get on well with it all it did for me was give me a buzz really no fat loss I don't like the feeling after I've taken eph or the crash after


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

12st 13lbs today so about 1/2 to 3/4 of a lb loss happy at that so far , just took 160mcg let's hope I don't shake too much  lol


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> 12st 13lbs today so about 1/2 to 3/4 of a lb loss happy at that so far , just took 160mcg let's hope I don't shake too much  lol


Nice work dude. Hope it carrys on  Best of luck with the 160mcg


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Chris u have the same clen as me from pic, did u have any that was broken up inside? I had two? Just taken half.. See what happens, prob not alot from half but didnt want to do to much, well done for loss so far!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah one was like all fizzed or somthing like damp had got at it tho the rest are fine , shaking a bit now tho nothing crazy yet


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh phew!! Was worried!

You on 160? I can't imagine even taking 40 lol, I'm a wuss!

Took about 9 and can't feel anything so should u up it tomorrow?

R u training every day?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Weights 3 times a week then out cycling 2 nights , yeah try 1 tomorrow there way to small to split lol u should feel 2 ok I would say


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeh it wasn't easy splitting them, but managed it just. I didn't know what to expect, I've taken t5s and hate the feeling of them, so hoping these don't give u that spacey feeling then you even come down of t5s! Lol.

I feel a tiny bit shakey nothing noticeable just little bit jittery.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't think u will feel much off 1/2 or even one tbh but as I said best to start low


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm tempted to up it today and take other half.. Maybe pointless? Best to wait till tomorrow?


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Glad to hear your getting results mate. Mine just arrived and I've just had one. Can't wait for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

You taking them on an empty stomach or doesn't it matter as with eca stack taking on empty gives better effects from what i have heard.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

U might not even feel one mate but just keep working up every day or so


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ukmeathead said:


> You taking them on an empty stomach or doesn't it matter as with eca stack taking on empty gives better effects from what i have heard.


I take them as soon as I wake tho I can't see it making any odds really


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah that's the plan mate one today 2 tomorrow and next day then 3 if I feel ready for it. Or couple more days at 2 as they're 40mcg


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

12st 12lbs today pretty happy with that , in the gym last nite i had to try and keep reps low as i kept talking cramps think i need to add a banana pre work out but all in and im feeling good and from what i can see looking leaner , back to the gym tonite for some cardio


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> 12st 12lbs today pretty happy with that , in the gym last nite i had to try and keep reps low as i kept talking cramps think i need to add a banana pre work out but all in and im feeling good and from what i can see looking leaner , back to the gym tonite for some cardio


Nice dude!!! Congrats


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats on weight mate glad to hear it. How's your diet? What kind of macros you hit a day?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Just checked again it's more 12st 11 lbs  il post up a pic from myfitnesspal ! Cheers guys


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

About 2k kcals


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

How u feeling Chris? Any new results?

I upped to 40 today can def feel it now. Lol


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Looking much leaner chris?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah I Mate if I could keep this up 2 weeks would do me 5 lbs in like 3 days lol can't see it staying like that but I sure hope it dose


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I thought cardio was harder on clen mate, what sort are you doing?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Fat said:


> I thought cardio was harder on clen mate, what sort are you doing?


So far nothing lol just weights tho doing 1 hour or so cardio in the gym later

when doing any thing over 8 reps I start to cramp up But I felt good in the gym last nite

Loving this so far fats just falling off


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Just got my hands on eph so trying that out for 2weeks and if nothing im going to hit the clen for 2weeks lol.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't like eph but loads love it worth a go


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> I don't like eph but loads love it worth a go


Yeh thought I give it ago before I dive in to the deep end with clen!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I feel much better on clen tbh but suck it and see lol


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> I feel much better on clen tbh but suck it and see lol


Just done my days worth of eph and caffeine earlier had the worse bollack pain ever! Now feeling sleepy not good lmao


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

The crash on them is wild lol

cardio in the gym tonight did not go well after 30 mins on the cross trainer I felt like I was going to die lol so called it a day lol I could normally do a hour and feel ok no craps tho witch was good , 200mcg tomorrow ...... Bring it lol


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

I went swimming today mate and all felt ok so hoping I don't get the same as you with having to cut it short!

200!! Damn how long you been on now?

Any progress pictures?


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

itsme1 said:


> I went swimming today mate and all felt ok so hoping I don't get the same as you with having to cut it short!
> 
> 200!! Damn how long you been on now?
> 
> Any progress pictures?


200mcg? is that what OP is taking?

OP u dropping all at once?

what lab u got?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> 200mcg? is that what OP is taking?
> 
> OP u dropping all at once?
> 
> what lab u got?


All at once there's a pix on the first page dude


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

itsme1 said:


> I went swimming today mate and all felt ok so hoping I don't get the same as you with having to cut it short!
> 
> 200!! Damn how long you been on now?
> 
> Any progress pictures?


5 days lol 6 tomorrow I find the first day u up the dose the sides are bad then the next it's not so bad so 200mcg it is lol


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Fair play mate. I upped to 80 today will stay there tomorrow n try 120 sat I think.

What are the sides like now? Still shaking?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Today was not so bad some shakes the first day I ran 160 was not great lol


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Haha well I'm thinking I might be on 160 soon as not shaking at all on 80 lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm using 160 a day and don't think I'll be going any higher!

My body temperature is so high, the mrs keeps commenting on hot I feel!

That and the headaches, I've got a constant headache.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

itsme1 said:


> Haha well I'm thinking I might be on 160 soon as not shaking at all on 80 lol


U will on 120 man , are urs the same a mine ? Any cramps


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah the Chinese stuff mate no cramps but I'm taking 4g taurine and 300-500mg potassium a day


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Tren Beast said:


> I'm using 160 a day and don't think I'll be going any higher!
> 
> My body temperature is so high, the mrs keeps commenting on hot I feel!
> 
> That and the headaches, I've got a constant headache.


I had a sore head for one day just mate , u talking electrolytes at all man or drinking much water ? I started electrolytes to day and helped with cramps


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

itsme1 said:


> Yeah the Chinese stuff mate no cramps but I'm taking 4g taurine and 300-500mg potassium a day


I need to get potassium lol electrolytes help tho


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah heard the taurine and potassium would help a lots so made sure had that on hand first lol. Where you getting electrolytes from mate?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

Plenty of water bud, at least 3 litres a day.

The cramps seem to have eased up a bit, had a funny one in my foot the other night though....my toes went all Spock and separated into a V shape...hurt like ****, ha!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

itsme1 said:


> Yeah heard the taurine and potassium would help a lots so made sure had that on hand first lol. Where you getting electrolytes from mate?


High 5 zeros mate I use them when cycling any ways tasty too lol dead cheap on chain reactions man

Yeah I had one in my foot doing cable flys the other nite lol bad times


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ok mate will pick some up. Do not want these cramps from what I read lol


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Bloody hell mite just give up on clen lol read up it enlarges the prostate!! Can't be dealing with that lmao


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

12st 11lbs mabby a slight bit lighter so not much has changed , going to still to 160 untill Monday then up it next week gym later and i dont want to be killed with cramps lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

160mcg again today can't even feel it really I get used to it so quickly tho I am shaking , great nite at the gym 2 scoops if craze and 5gs of taurine pre work out , back and tri's done I did take a big cramp in the back of my leg when doing bent over row lol still sore now FFs . Feel pumped but think 2 scoops of craze was a bit ott I'm feeling way to jacked up for 10pm its gona be a long nite


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Leg cramp sucks so bad! I can't go on a treadmill just looking at it cramps my legs up lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ukmeathead said:


> Leg cramp sucks so bad! I can't go on a treadmill just looking at it cramps my legs up lol


Lol I feel ur pain


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

12st 9lbs boom ! really happy with that 6 days in and ive went from 13st.1lb to 12st 9lbs.

6 lbs loss in 6 day :thumb: lol

sides are still not bad the odd cramp and very warm at night it sames to effect my endurance even on high reps never mind cardio tho but only one more week to go and i should be very ner my goal even if i got to 12st 6 lbs i would be happy


----------



## facebum (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey man, awesome progress! Looks like you're doing really well keep up the good work.

Sorry if this has been asked but what brand/make clen are you using buddy?

And any before pics?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks man il trey and get some before and after pixs up at the end of next week , there is a pix on the first page of the clen im using its chinese stuff loads of good feed back on it and it sure works for me


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Well done Chris, u seem to be really benefiting from it!

Ive not taken more than 40 a day yet, Ill try 80 tomorrow, not weighed but don't feel any better, probably because I've just done 20-40-40-40


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Cheers yeah loving it so far , had a bit of a cheat meal last nite wee nandos then pea nut m&ms after lol can't see it making much odds but back to my diet today and I'm going to hit the gym too


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> Cheers yeah loving it so far , had a bit of a cheat meal last nite wee nandos then pea nut m&ms after lol can't see it making much odds but back to my diet today and I'm going to hit the gym too


You noticing any fatloss ?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah mate almost need 2 cable ties on my work trousers now not just one lol if I drop the same(6lbs) next week too il be like a dog with 2 dicks


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I was too Mard to go to 80 today. So took 60...

Will it not be making a different if I'm not taking enough..

Just weighed as I weighed last Sunday.. I was 11.1 last Sunday and 10.8 1/2 today. 6 1/2lb?

I've been really strict with diet & cardio.. Hoping the scales are right..


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounds good


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> Yeah mate almost need 2 cable ties on my work trousers now not just one lol if I drop the same(6lbs) next week too il be like a dog with 2 dicks


What's your diet and cardio like pal?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Il post a pix of my diet now bud as for cardio I only did 30mins last week I feel like death doing cardio on clen u don't know y


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

No simple carbs no sugars really man ,2000kcals a day


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

8.30am whey shake

10.15am 2 eggs 1 white 1 bit of whole grain toast

1pm (200gs chicken) shandwitch in whole grain bread with myo light ,fat free greak yogurt and hand full of mixed nuts

3.30 whey shake

5.30 2 chicken breasts 100gs brown rice

8pm or after gym whey shake

11pm protein blend shake


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Diet looks sound! What you taking to combat the cramps? I'm starting mine tomorrow all I got is taurine.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Get some high 5 zeros mate chain reactions are cheap for them they same to help good luck man they are not as bad as every one makes out


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Its the shakes I'm more worried about to honest lol


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

i had a bottle of liguid clen, didnt notice much until i went to 120mcg a day! shaked like a old guy with parkinsons! literally to the point i had th emisses carry my drinks for me! haha that was years ago when i took the pi.ss and didnt eat well, just assumed id take it and the weight would fall off me! now iv grown up! will try after my next aas cycle


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ukmeathead said:


> Its the shakes I'm more worried about to honest lol


i would seriously reconsider using clen then mate! what do u do for work? if u work with ur hands u may struggle for a while lol


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

jamster85 said:


> i would seriously reconsider using clen then mate! what do u do for work? if u work with ur hands u may struggle for a while lol


Not working atm pal! So probably the best time to test this stuff out lol


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

im a chippy, tacking and screwing was a feckin nightmare hahah


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

How you gettin on Chris? What does you on now? Did you try 200? I took 160 today and still not shaking? Body temp is through the roof tho. Literally was at the hairdressers today and was sweating n had to go out side!


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

itsme1 said:


> How you gettin on Chris? What does you on now? Did you try 200? I took 160 today and still not shaking? Body temp is through the roof tho. Literally was at the hairdressers today and was sweating n had to go out side!


Wow lucky git that is just perfect...wish I didn't get the shakes.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

JusNoGood said:


> Wow lucky git that is just perfect...wish I didn't get the shakes.


X2 lol still Shaking on 160 tho not to bad ur lucky man I get heat and shakes lol 200 tomorrow tho 160 dose the trick I think man


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah I'm gonna stick with 160 as the heat is more than enough lol.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

no real update today managed to put on a 1lb or so from sat cant see how tbh (only had a nandos ) but with any luck by tomorrow il be back on track


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Probably only abit of water retention should go.


----------



## n1ckage (Apr 17, 2012)

What do you look like because all I can imagine is stewie shaking around on clen


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ukmeathead said:


> Probably only abit of water retention should go.


That's what I'm hoping mate should be back on track by tomorrow any ways , gayed out again and only took 160 lol tomorrow is the day tho .......so I keep telling my self lol


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Good little log here mate, subbed!

I've got some chinese clen as well. Seems to do the job and only on 80 atm.

Do you take it all in the morning or do you split your doses?


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey Chris how much below maintenance kcals have you gone?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

All at once first thing man , clen has a 36 hour 1/2 life I think so no need to split it

About 500 mate


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Ahh right fair enough. Just heard someone say sides are slightly reduced if you split. But i've not gone to high yet so just had it all at once.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Oh and get some progress pics up mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

J H said:


> Ahh right fair enough. Just heard someone say sides are slightly reduced if you split. But i've not gone to high yet so just had it all at once.


As far as sides go I find after a few days u don't really notice them but the shakes are there my girl friend keeps telling me I'm shaking I don't even notice lol I did try and solder a very small connecter in work the other day it was tough going lol


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I tried 80 today and feel no diff from 40? Most be getting used to it, but don't fancy upping to 120 being female and all...

Struggle with cardio. Only managed a 2.5k jog, can nornally push myself to do 5! I prob cud have done it but was hard going..


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

I do shake a bit but only when i havent eaten much. I find clen really suppresses my appetite. Anyone else find this?


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

charlotte88 said:


> I tried 80 today and feel no diff from 40? Most be getting used to it, but don't fancy upping to 120 being female and all...
> 
> Struggle with cardio. Only managed a 2.5k jog, can nornally push myself to do 5! I prob cud have done it but was hard going..


I think you'd be ok at 120. I think there were a few other girls in another thread that said they have been up to 120. If not smash a tablet in half and go to 100?


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

charlotte88 said:


> I tried 80 today and feel no diff from 40? Most be getting used to it, but don't fancy upping to 120 being female and all...
> 
> Struggle with cardio. Only managed a 2.5k jog, can nornally push myself to do 5! I prob cud have done it but was hard going..


i was told a while ago not to push too much on clen due to the increased heart rate! last thing u wanna do is hav a heart attack on the runner chick :thumb:


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

charlotte88 said:


> I tried 80 today and feel no diff from 40? Most be getting used to it, but don't fancy upping to 120 being female and all...
> 
> Struggle with cardio. Only managed a 2.5k jog, can nornally push myself to do 5! I prob cud have done it but was hard going..


i cant see y being female would make any odds tbh i would just do 120 but its up to u lol

just about to neck 2 scoops of craze then im off to the gym ............wonder were i will get cramps tonight lol


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Is it good to havecraze whilst on clen? I have stopped my pwo whilst on clen.

And good luck not getting cramps lol


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I get random cramps. But I quickly stretch and it seems to help..

I'm gonna have 3 tomorrow..

More I have tho more hungry I get it's wierd!


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

charlotte88 said:


> I get random cramps. But I quickly stretch and it seems to help..
> 
> I'm gonna have 3 tomorrow..
> 
> More I have tho more hungry I get it's wierd!


Get some taruine, it works wonders for them 

And really?? I'm the exact opposite! lol Even after just having one I dont feel hungry!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

craze is great mate love the stuff 2 scoops and 5gs of taruine pwo and ur sorted lol

had a real good work out tonight shoulders and tri's felt strong (for me any ways lol ) no chat just got on with it hoping il be busted tomorrow lol

kills my hunger abit to mate


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

It killed my hunger for days, and also took my sweet tooth away conpletly , but tonight couldn't stop eating!! Maybe bored! Kids went bed at 8 so was twiddling my thumbs! Will up to 120 and try doing excersise in evening aswel as morning..


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Just took some pics and there's some difference all ready I'm not keen on posting them up tho but much leaner around the lower gut lol , when I look back at pixs from the start of the year to now its shocking makes me feel like I'm getting some were


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Get the pics up mate! :thumb:


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Still not sure man il see at the end of the week lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Really don't like how I look so go easy lol but left is before right is one week in to clen cycle feedback would be great I just drunk loads of water there so could be a bad pix too


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok back to 12st 9 lbs after the weekend with any luck the rest of the week will go well was thinking of running it for 3 weeks but not sure il prob just stick to 2


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Can def see a difference mate well done! Did you manage to get 200 down ya or stick with 160?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

160 going to take 200 today tho could be fun lol , cheers man


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

So what's your actual weight lose one week in mate? Tnh, don't use clen more than 2 weeks your throwing money away. Use some ultimate weight loss stack for 2 weeks if I were you then 2 weeks after clen. Will keep your receptors fresh.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

6 lbs mate il stick ti 2 weeks then mate cheers


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Looking good mate (no ****) definately loss some stomach fat and top of your arm looks more defined.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

alexyZZZ said:


> Looking good mate (no ****) definately loss some stomach fat and top of your arm looks more defined.


Thanks man


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> 6 lbs mate il stick ti 2 weeks then mate cheers


Great, so almost 3 kilos. If you don't drop as much this week don't be disheartened because first week there's few pounds of water which you'll be aware of. Be strict and it'll be good.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

chelios said:


> Great, so almost 3 kilos. If you don't drop as much this week don't be disheartened because first week there's few pounds of water which you'll be aware of. Be strict and it'll be good.


True man tho my diet has been tight for a few months tho , god it ****es me off after one cheat meal I'm up a few lbs for like 2 days lol cheers man


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> True man tho my diet has been tight for a few months tho , god it ****es me off after one cheat meal I'm up a few lbs for like 2 days lol cheers man


Oh right my bad didn't see that sorry. Always the way, remember weight fluctuates so **** it. On a weekly basis as long as your dropping it's great.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Just took 200mcg I'm sure I'm in for a fun day ahead lol


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Haha good luck. Can you try and write up about it tonight mate cos im gonna do it tomorrow n be good to know what to expect lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah no problem man


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Well done Chris can Definatly see a big difference!!!

This morning I yawned and got .. Well I think cramp in my throat and tongue very wierd and not a good experience!! Thought my tongue was swelling up.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Good luck I was like a loose branch on a windy day at 140mg lol. Be interesting to see your results at that dosage after another week mate.


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

charlotte88 said:


> Well done Chris can Definatly see a big difference!!!
> 
> This morning I yawned and got .. Well I think cramp in my throat and tongue very wierd and not a good experience!! Thought my tongue was swelling up.[/QUO
> 
> i used to get cramp in my throat when i yawned all the time, the misses thought i was a freak! i now know im not the only 1 haha, as u know, it bloody hurts!


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

im startin my t5 and test prop for a month tomo, to try n help with some fat burnin (and obv muscle building) then at end of month jumpin straight intoa bulkin cycle, didnt like clen as i stated b4, couldnt handly the shakes, just hope t5s dont giv me shakes too


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Well done chris!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

jamster85 said:


> im startin my t5 and test prop for a month tomo, to try n help with some fat burnin (and obv muscle building) then at end of month jumpin straight intoa bulkin cycle, didnt like clen as i stated b4, couldnt handly the shakes, just hope t5s dont giv me shakes too


T5s just made me feel wiped lol no shakes tho , at the time my diet was poo so I real fat loss they sure give u a kick tho !

So far feel good on 200mcg il give it another hour or so lol


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

good i like a good kick from time to time haha! be the closest thing to my class A days im gonna get im sure hahah


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Ahh ignore my PM just looked at this thread lol

Good progress in a short time mate! Belly is definitely getting smaller and you can see a bit more definition in the side of it as well. Shoulders also look like they are getting more defined or maybe its just the light?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks mate looking forward to the end of this week and see if there is much change , also looking forward to my week off to see how the fat loss slows down


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Yeah that will be interesting to if it does slow down much. You going on how much you weigh or what you see in the mirror?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Bit of both mate , feeling good on 200mcg so far


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> Bit of both mate , feeling good on 200mcg so far


Good stuff. Don't really go any higher lol.


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Jamster... Sooo glad u got too lol, I thought it was a sign to stop like something going wrong! Really hurt felt so strange! Just avoid yawning!

Personally t5's make me feel good in gym like can go more, but after totally wiped and feel crap all day! With clen get abit shakey but feel human apart from that


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

yea thats why im mixin it up with some test too hahaha


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

12st 8lbs chuffed  200 mcg felt fine too I'm a happy man lol


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Good to hear it mate I just necked my 200 so here we go lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Be fine mate lol I even had a good nites sleep think my receptors are down grading abit ?


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah could well be mate. Well see how ya feel today are you gonna take anything during off period or nothing?


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Took 120 .. Hoping won't be much diff than 80 :-/


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Good luck but I'm sure your be fine on it. How's your cardo going able to last longer yet?


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I feel I don't manage as much, it seems harder.. Instead of doing 40mins I've cut down which probably isn't helping the weight loss.. I managed 10bike 15 min job yesterday. I could probably do more, but giving my heart a rest lol


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

charlotte88 said:


> I feel I don't manage as much, it seems harder.. Instead of doing 40mins I've cut down which probably isn't helping the weight loss.. I managed 10bike 15 min job yesterday. I could probably do more, but giving my heart a rest lol


u ever tried cross fit? awsome way to burn fat without havin to go on bike, runner etc?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

itsme1 said:


> Yeah could well be mate. Well see how ya feel today are you gonna take anything during off period or nothing?


No but going to hit the cardio hard , I go on Hols next Saturday for 2 weeks, going to try my best to not go over board on drink etc when away but enjoy it too , once I get back from Hols il get back on the clen lol


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Cross fit? Is that cross trainer?


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

no chick, it encorperates weights, curcuits and other spot excercises continuously for whatever time u set urself, it wipes me out! and is more enjoyable that just runnin on a treadmill, also tones and works ur muscles........ search it or just hav a word with ur fitness instructors at ur gym, defo worth a look


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ahhh I sound dumb lol!!

I'll def have a look into it, unfortunately my gym is pretty tiny, it's just a life leisure one


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Another good one is kettle bell super sets like 5 different exercises back to back. Normally has sweat pouring off me lol


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

charlotte88 said:


> Ahhh I sound dumb lol!!
> 
> I'll def have a look into it, unfortunately my gym is pretty tiny, it's just a life leisure one


http://crossfit-workouts.co.uk/

here is a decent site with reasonable workouts, u can pretty much do any tho, as long as u get the sweat flowing and heart rate high ur laughin


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Talking of heart rate.. 210 on cross trainer today :-/ surely that's not healthy lol


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

well thats what u take clen for ent it!! high heart rate!!!


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Found that 2days on 2days off works best buddy.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Found that 2days on 2days off works best buddy.


What's the reasoning behind this? Most people do 2weeks on 2weeks off.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ukmeathead said:


> What's the reasoning behind this? Most people do 2weeks on 2weeks off.


Because the body gets used to clen very quickly as you know. I know loads of people who run it 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, but the most effective way is 2 days on 2 days off pyramiding the dose.

A Friend of mine has run clen for years and tried all different time on, time off cycles and he's been doing the 2 days on 2 days off for quite some time now and he's found out that this is by far the most efficient and effective way to run it.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

It's true u get used to it so fast first few days I can feel 80mcg on 200 now and can just about feel it , might try 2 on 2 off when I get back


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Well in all fairness that does make alot of sense just don't get why people are running it 2weeks on 2weeks off if 2days on 2days off is more effective?


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Ukmeathead said:


> Well in all fairness that does make alot of sense just don't get why people are running it 2weeks on 2weeks off if 2days on 2days off is more effective?


Most people think that the longer consistency is better, generally thinking. Most people I speak to think that but perhaps don't fully understand clen. 2 on 2 off is definitely more effective.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

No difference today , I'm off work for the next 4 days and the gyms shut until sat so il be keeping the diet tight


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Hmm mite give it a shot after ive finished the 2week on 2week off at the moment!


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

ive just run 8 days.. and give up with it, diet has been clean, went 20mg 40mg 40mg 40mg 60mg 80mg 80mg 120mg at first i thought i was losing weight, but being a women my weight fluctuates by a good few lb's.. and from this time last week, ive put on a lb!! been at gym 4 times a week, working really hard, like i said clean diet.. im sure my clen were legit, as i got all the right symtoms... so maybe it just wasnt for me...

anyone else found this?


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

charlotte88 said:


> ive just run 8 days.. and give up with it, diet has been clean, went 20mg 40mg 40mg 40mg 60mg 80mg 80mg 120mg at first i thought i was losing weight, but being a women my weight fluctuates by a good few lb's.. and from this time last week, ive put on a lb!! been at gym 4 times a week, working really hard, like i said clean diet.. im sure my clen were legit, as i got all the right symtoms... so maybe it just wasnt for me...
> 
> anyone else found this?


Tbh, sounds like the clen isn't legit, under dosed or your diet needs to be tweaked a bit. Had friends before say the same but with a little diet tweak worked wonders.


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Did you drink less water than normal yesterday or anything different at all in last couple days? I found I had sat n Sunday off and my weight went up by 2 lbs then Monday back in gym n lost 3 over night. You've only got 6 days left stick it out at 120 and see what happens overall. You've paid for them and gone over half way what you got to loose?


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

@ Chris. You'll see how well it works now mate. My activity was minimal lost my job had aninjury but kept losing weight. Sure might not be as much but it'll happen and as you said, keep diet tight.


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

chelios..

i just stick to a healthy diet, like fruit lots of veg meat, dont snack, and no bad food, i dont drink enough if anything, busy with two kids age 3 and 1.. i forget to eat and drink sometimes..

i havent taken any today, and felt better in the gym for it.. but i did wanna stick it out, im going away Saturday and just thought i'll try again after..

wasnt expecting miracles but didnt expect a lb on...


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

so when u drank less u gained?

i def dont drink enough which i know is really important


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Had a big dump about a hour after lol bound to be down a few lbs lol

I drink water flat out taking 2gs vit c as well


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

charlotte88 said:


> so when u drank less u gained?
> 
> i def dont drink enough which i know is really important


Make sense your body need constant water so if it aint getting it you will probably store it, its like after having some beer i get dehydrated but always weigh more the day after till im fully hydrated then i lose it all.


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yup exactly the more often it goes in the less it needs to be stored is what I got told yeah vitamin c is another great way to loose it but stayin off that while I am on the clen.

Chris I know we all check in for the updates but that might be a bit to much info lol


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

charlotte88 said:


> ive just run 8 days.. and give up with it, diet has been clean, went 20mg 40mg 40mg 40mg 60mg 80mg 80mg 120mg at first i thought i was losing weight, but being a women my weight fluctuates by a good few lb's.. and from this time last week, ive put on a lb!! been at gym 4 times a week, working really hard, like i said clean diet.. im sure my clen were legit, as i got all the right symtoms... so maybe it just wasnt for me...
> 
> anyone else found this?


Have you tried tracking your calories using something like myfitnesspal? I was eating clean but just too much. As soon as I dropped the cals the lbs dropped off


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I should really track my calories, I follow SW, which is wierd because it's about fat rather than calories, and as a rule I always lose when stick to it, which I am doing..

Maybe I should stick to fewer calories, any suggestions on a figure I should stick to? I'm about 10st 10 5 ft 6.. Want to be 9 1/2 stone


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

charlotte88 said:


> I should really track my calories, I follow SW, which is wierd because it's about fat rather than calories, and as a rule I always lose when stick to it, which I am doing..
> 
> Maybe I should stick to fewer calories, any suggestions on a figure I should stick to? I'm about 10st 10 5 ft 6.. Want to be 9 1/2 stone


Use this Macronutrients body building calculator. Enter your stats and all will be explained.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/macronutrients_calculator.htm

I'd suggest reducing your calories by 200 a day to start with and see how you are in a week.


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ok Charlotte I've done this if you are 24 years old as your name says 88 so guessing that's birth year.

Your BMR is 1498.2kcals without any exercise you say you workout 3 times a week with a fair bit of cardio so times that by 1.55 and you get 2322.21kcal so take off about 500 kcals a day and you should lose a pound a week without clen. So basically you should be aiming for about 1800kcals a day as said before get the app myfitnesspal if you have a iPhone not sure if it's on blackberry or not but it makes counting calories so much easier


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

charlotte88 said:


> I should really track my calories, I follow SW, which is wierd because it's about fat rather than calories, and as a rule I always lose when stick to it, which I am doing..
> 
> Maybe I should stick to fewer calories, any suggestions on a figure I should stick to? I'm about 10st 10 5 ft 6.. Want to be 9 1/2 stone


Do u eat simple carbs and sugars? I don't eat any simple carbs or sugers really, I found once I did that it made a big difference also I don't eat fruit (not ideal lol) due to high sugar only green veg etc


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

itsme1 said:


> Ok Charlotte I've done this if you are 24 years old as your name says 88 so guessing that's birth year.
> 
> Your BMR is 1498.2kcals without any exercise you say you workout 3 times a week with a fair bit of cardio so times that by 1.55 and you get 2322.21kcal so take off about 500 kcals a day and you should lose a pound a week without clen. So basically you should be aiming for about 1800kcals a day as said before get the app myfitnesspal if you have a iPhone not sure if it's on blackberry or not but it makes counting calories so much easier


X2 myfitnesspal is great or keeping track of ur food intake


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

The way I've found easiest as I'm on the go all day is just write down everything in a notebook including training like sets reps and weights for what exercise then at end of the day enter it all in to myfitnesspal if I need anything else I'll eat it then


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for replys Guys..

I do eat carbs, like pasta and rice potato's, smaller portions tho, and with 1/3rd plate protein one carbs one veg, I have cut carbs before with no real joy, I'll try counting calories, i can't see me eating more than 1800 a day, but until count I wouldnt know..

I tend to have..

All bran (35g) skimmed milk

Fruit

Fish & veg

Tea rice meat veg..

Lots of no sugar drinks which prob no good..


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

White or brown rice? Whole grain pasta? Sweet or normal potatoes? And at what times of the day compared to workouts? When you say veg n fruit which ones?

Chris hope you don't mind this all being in your log? If you do say n Charlotte can start her own n were put her help in there instead?


----------



## charlotte88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Good point.. Sorry Chris!! Lol, I just Completly hi jacked ur log, sorry hun


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

No worrys at all lol , try swapping all ur carbs u eat to low gi carbs all whole grain etc


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Still no change might drop the clen today and go for a cycle mabby 50k or so if I'm feeling up to it , think with my job being very active it helps a lot


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> Still no change might drop the clen today and go for a cycle mabby 50k or so if I'm feeling up to it , think with my job being very active it helps a lot


50k cycle? Don't even think I could do that dreaming lol.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Lol I've done it a few times u bun a crazy amount of Kcals too means I could even fit some nice food in to my diet today and still be -1k or so  lol


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

How the hell do you cycle that long mate since taking clen my cardio has dropped right down. Instead of 50-60 min swimming I'm struggling 35mins.

Charlotte I think you jinxed me ive lost everyday this week and today I'm up a lb and diet was exact same as every other day lol.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

itsme1 said:


> How the hell do you cycle that long mate since taking clen my cardio has dropped right down. Instead of 50-60 min swimming I'm struggling 35mins.
> 
> Charlotte I think you jinxed me ive lost everyday this week and today I'm up a lb and diet was exact same as every other day lol.


not going to take it today but i went out for 7 miles there at 12 im going with my brother for 30-40 miles not sure how im going to get on tbh lol


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Update?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Mad weekend lol Friday ending up have a BBQ at my brothers house nothing crazy tho , then sat I was away racing my motocross bike so diet was out the window too , back on track today and will be hitting them gym later too


----------



## facebum (Mar 4, 2012)

How long have you been running the cycle?

How much pounds you lost everyweek?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok long story few days off work I messed my diet up and stoped taking clen due to problems with my family sorted now tho , nailed diet all week and working hard in the gym not talking clen feels good lol same weight as I was 12.8or so hoping il be a bit lighter tomorrow any ways some pixs from start of last week to now not sure If there's any changed tbh but I'm feeling good , once I get back from Holiday il get back on the clen wish I had not of messed up so bad when I was off work  might be worth saying I've drunk **** loads of water in the pix from tonite


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thought I would fire this one up to from before I started my diet to now


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice going Chris. Big difference.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks mate looking forward to getting back from holiday to get stuck in again lol


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Well done mate great improvement there


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> Thanks mate looking forward to getting back from holiday to get stuck in again lol


Haha I bet. Enjoy the holiday, you've done well and hit it hard when your back.


----------



## Newbie12 (Jul 22, 2012)

Is anyone able to suggest a source for T3 and clen. I was going to get the T3 off unitedpharmacies but they've said their out of stock.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Newbie12 said:


> Is anyone able to suggest a source for T3 and clen. I was going to get the T3 off unitedpharmacies but they've said their out of stock.


Can't talk about gear source on open forum mate.


----------



## swazi85 (Jul 11, 2012)

L


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Just got my self some 200mg dnp caps  I look forward to coming home from holiday now lol


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Interested to see how you do with dnp and what the sides are like etc.

Anyway hope you enjoyed your hol!


----------



## Mr Zed (Sep 9, 2011)

J H said:


> Interested to see how you do with dnp and what the sides are like etc.
> 
> Anyway hope you enjoyed your hol!


+1


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Il start a Log for the dnp too , had a good time ....too good in up 8 lbs lol hoping alot of its water so diet is tight today loads of vit c water and 120mcg of clen lol feeling it too shaking more then I was at 200mcg at the end of my last run of it ,

Busting my balls to get to the gym later lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

rather then keep this going i started a journal il keep it updated as much as i can hears a link if any one is interested http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/188853-chris86s-get-lean-die-trying.html


----------

